# fine metal mesh for ventalation:WHERE FROM?????



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

im making some arborial glass vivs for my geckos,ive got quite a few to do so im looking to try and get a roll of insect mesh,i cant seem to find it anywhere,
any ideas people?
thanks in advance for any info


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

i had this problem a few weeks back. i ended up using a fine cotton mesh, then a week later was in halfords and they have a fine metal mesh there.(i think its for behind vents and stuff on cars) :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> i had this problem a few weeks back. i ended up using a fine cotton mesh, then a week later was in halfords and they have a fine metal mesh there.(i think its for behind vents and stuff on cars) :2thumb:


I've just used some of this (Ripspeed) to cover a cut out on a RUB for a lamp to sit on top of.

B&Q also do squares of meshed metal in various gauges and designs too.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

ok ill have a look,
muchas grassias


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

hi there i have a large roll of stainless steel mesh that is a nice tight hole mesh ideal for vents im willing to sell it to people at a price per foot, pm me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here you go -

Buy items at low prices on eBay.co.uk Shops


----------

